# Price calculator on website??



## Louie_J (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm looking to create a calculator on my website so a customer can select a garment and select options (number of colors, areas they want decorated, quantity, etc.) and know how much it will cost.
Does anyone have the code (HTML or java) to do something like this ?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I don't think there is any "stock" html or javascript that does this. You would need to have something custom created for your needs and pricing options.

There are online tshirt designers that do something similar, but they usually include a graphical interface for designing t-shirts along with the pricing options.

You could put up a pricing "table" on your website using HTML giving a grid of pricing as the number of colors increases and the quantity increases (assuming that you are doing screen printing)


----------



## forbiddenian (Jul 31, 2008)

Your right, there is no html or java really for this. Possibly Java but it would be a really big hassle to do it. Most people just use php and mysql to store the information. I would search for programmers in this language field.


----------

